# Do Vic's Hybrid, SNH and Fortify compare to the Collinites?



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Since both Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid, Bouncer's Fortify and Victoria Hybrid wax are essentially hybrids - part wax & part sealant, do they compare to the worldwide cult of the Collinites?

I have only tried Coli 476S so far and I didn't enjoy the application, removal or the looks. Do these boutique hybrids bring the same durability with better looks to the table?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Here's one persons view on vics hybrid
http://www.carpro-us.com/victoria-hybrid-wax-6-oz/. (Product review)



> Vic's Hybrid
> Posted by Dr. Oldz on 6th Aug 2013
> 
> Doesn't have a smell really. This stuff spreads very far. A pot will last a long long time.
> ...


And the product description from car pro website



> Victoria Hybrid Wax (6 oz)
> Presenting the new hybrid wax from Victoria, featuring a distinct blend of 22 raw materials including carnauba and synthetic waxes that provide incredible durability without sacrificing the beauty we have all come to expect from a Victoria Wax. The Victoria Wax style paste that has set the benchmark in the industry for paste waxes, now provides the classic Victoria Wax carnauba glow we all love, backed up with synthetic ingredients that are highly durable, and add additional gloss to the look.
> 
> Like all Victoria Waxes, the paste is firm and highly concentrated, meaning a little bit goes a very long way. Layer Vic's Hybrid Wax for even more depth and durability unmatched by paste waxes in any price bracket!
> ...


http://www.carpro-us.com/victoria-hybrid-wax-6-oz/


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

I personally found that SNH outlasted FK1000p and 476s. It's a great wax.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Big fan of SNH here too. Never had an issue with it and it always lasted very well


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

SNH gets my vote too!


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Stay with finiswax.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I have mixed feelings about finiswax. It is indeed durable but i havent tested it against any of the collinites. However, I expect the hand made waxes to look better.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Don't forget to give a moments thought for Raceglaze Hybrid as well if you get the chance, also available in 200ml's (unlike the 3 mentioned) http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-exterior/Nano%20technology%20products/race-glaze-hybrid-paste-wax-blue-100ml/


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Flakey said:


> I have mixed feelings about finiswax. It is indeed durable but i havent tested it against any of the collinites. However, I expect the hand made waxes to look better.


I don't know how you applied the Collinite, but it has fairly specific application instructions that not many people seem to know. If you apply it properly it's really much easier. What part of the looks didn't you like? I've used it on many cars and think it looks very good.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Sheep said:


> I don't know how you applied the Collinite, but it has fairly specific application instructions that not many people seem to know. If you apply it properly it's really much easier. What part of the looks didn't you like? I've used it on many cars and think it looks very good.


I like the look of Finis Wax any day better than Coli 476. 476 to me looks very glassy and sterile. Finis has the look of Nuba to it. But neither compare in looks to the Bouncers CTR that I tried recently. Hence the interest in hand made waxes.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Flakey said:


> I have only tried Coli 476S so far and I didn't enjoy the application, removal or the looks. Do these boutique hybrids bring the same durability with better looks to the table?


I have tried 476s and 915 I didn't like the application and smell but 915 nice wax gives nice warm finish , I find 2 coats SNH gives better finish than collinite waxes , SNH gives strong protection , Woflgang Fuzion super easy to use gives very nice finish I like this wax Wipe on Wipe off super easy :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

There has got to be more people who have used a coli and one of these boutique durable waxes.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Flakey said:


> There has got to be more people who have used a coli and one of these boutique durable waxes.


....probably, but there arent many people here that leave their cars untouched for so long that can test longevity of products that are reasonably durable. Most people top-up, QD, use spray products or simply strip and re-wax their cars LONG before the LSP ever completely disappears.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, we've obviously durability tested 476, FK1000 and SNH when SNH was developed, and both Colli 476 and FK1000 are tremendous 'waxes' (well, hybrids in technical terms). Indeed, per ml, Colli 476 is extremely good value for money, although the packaging could do with updating perhaps. What is worth mentioning though, is that sometimes these 'classics' aren't updated in formula terms for many years, as why fix something that ain't broken? However, SNH has been on its second formula now for over a year, with a recipe change within 12 months of launch, to try and keep performance as high as possible. There just wasn't as big a gap as we'd have liked with SNHv1 vs Colli and FK (in our tests and our opinion) and so we tried to notch it up a little with current SNHv2. At some point, it will no doubt be ratcheted up again as technology allows and needs must. However, it can't beat Colli for value for money, despite its relatively low price and certainly low price per application - up to 25 coats in a 100ml jar costing 29.95 GBP RRP. You'll also find that prep is critical - apply to panelwiped paint for better endurance - and that there can often be compromises between finish, sheeting speed, beading tightness, dirt repellence, ease of application etc. Always horses for courses.


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

Hunty said:


> I personally found that SNH outlasted FK1000p and 476s. It's a great wax.


Agreed. :thumb:


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Bought mine in 2011, so must be v1!


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I've just re-applied SNH after what must have been almost a year since the previous application. In all honesty, it didn't need doing as even after all that time and me washing with a mixture of shampoo and APC, it still beaded like a bad boy. It always makes Electric Orange look amazing. Obviously the weather over here is nowhere near as bad as back in the UK, but we still get our fair share of rain, tar, sap etc.


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Flakey said:


> I like the look of Finis Wax any day better than Coli 476. 476 to me looks very glassy and sterile...


Isn't Collinite supposed to be good for dark colours? 
A glass finish on a black car for example is always the desired outcome!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sid said:


> Isn't Collinite supposed to be good for dark colours?
> A glass finish on a black car for example is always the desired outcome!


I hate a glass look on black, looks cheap and tacky imo, on black it has to be a good wax. None of the collies qualify as a wax.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> I hate a glass look on black, looks cheap and tacky imo, on black it has to be a good wax. None of the collies qualify as a wax.


Strange opinion


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> Strange opinion


in what way


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I suppose in the same way that SNH doesn't qualify as a wax either.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

roscopervis said:


> I suppose in the same way that SNH doesn't qualify as a wax either.


yeap thats why is called supernatural hybrid :thumb:


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

So what would you use on black cars then?
My RRS is getting detailed at the moment, and the guy is using Collinite. He said he preferred it to Gtechniq...
My 911 is due to be done in a few weeks...
Both black. (santorini black, and basalt black, respectively)


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sid said:


> So what would you use on black cars then?
> My RRS is getting detailed at the moment, and the guy is using Collinite. He said he preferred it to Gtechniq...
> My 911 is due to be done in a few weeks...
> Both black. (santorini black, and basalt black, respectively)


meg 7 or RMG followed by vics concours 
As for g tech way better than collie, was there any price difference between the valet with collie as apposed to g tech


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> None of the collies qualify as a wax.


Why do you say that? Is it because they are hybrids? I thought all Collinites have a good amount of Carnuba thrown in and the durability comes from the sealant part. Some people claim nothing looks better than C915 but I haven't bothered to venture into the Collinite catalog after trying C476 a couple of times.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Flakey said:


> Why do you say that? Is it because they are hybrids? I thought all Collinites have a good amount of Carnuba thrown in and the durability comes from the sealant part. Some people claim nothing looks better than C915 but I haven't bothered to venture into the Collinite catalog after trying C476 a couple of times.


personally a product has to contain a good amount of nuba and other natural waxes to be classed as a wax, after trying all the collies personally none contain enough to be called a wax, infact ask collie themselfs how much natural wax the recipes contain and they wont tell you just give you meaningless answers. Infact they claim 915 has 15% more nuba than 476 and unless the confess how much nuba is in 476 its useless and meaningless and just marketing.
there are many great waxes out there that imo look far better then any collie although the appeal of it is in the price


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm a fan of the Collinite's, in particular 915. I think it is an excellent LSP which looks great. I believe that most of the look comes from the prep, so the lsp's primary job is protection which is where it excels. I've had a tin for years which has done me proud.

I don't particularly care what it's classed as, its an LSP which works really well. Saying that, in the last couple of years the likes of Finis Wax and the hybrids mentioned are offering progress in this field whether its durability or ease of use.

Don't worry about what colour car you have and what LSP to use, focus on the prep. Anything will then look good! Some products are quite oily so will be 'wet', some aren't and they tend to be hyper reflective, with all being somewhere in between.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

roscopervis said:


> I'm a fan of the Collinite's, in particular 915. I think it is an excellent LSP which looks great. I believe that most of the look comes from the prep, so the lsp's primary job is protection which is where it excels. I've had a tin for years which has done me proud.
> 
> I don't particularly care what it's classed as, its an LSP which works really well. Saying that, in the last couple of years the likes of Finis Wax and the hybrids mentioned are offering progress in this field whether its durability or ease of use.
> 
> Don't worry about what colour car you have and what LSP to use, focus on the prep. Anything will then look good! Some products are quite oily so will be 'wet', some aren't and they tend to be hyper reflective, with all being somewhere in between.


If thats what you want from an lsp then that is fine, its your decision. Others however want more or different things from there lsp and i for one expect better. Your quite right that good prep gives the bulk of the finish but matching the right lsp to the paint is as important u se the wrong one and spoils the car. Again your spot on with the introduction of products like the hybrids but imo colinite was out date many years before these came on the scene.


----------



## Swanicyouth (Aug 5, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> personally a product has to contain a good amount of nuba and other natural waxes to be classed as a wax, after trying all the collies personally none contain enough to be called a wax, infact ask collie themselfs how much natural wax the recipes contain and they wont tell you just give you meaningless answers. Infact they claim 915 has 15% more nuba than 476 and unless the confess how much nuba is in 476 its useless and meaningless and just marketing.
> there are many great waxes out there that imo look far better then any collie although the appeal of it is in the price


Well, if you don't know what is in it for sure, how can you say it's not a wax? Most manufacturers won't tell you exactly what or how much of what is in their LSPs. Manufacturers may not want to give up their trade secrets of exactly what's in it, but to state product A contains more of something than product B - doesn't make that claim "useless". It does give you an idea of where the products focus is.

I use 915 and it sure smells like there is a lot of carnauba in it. In fact, it smells pretty similar to me as Finis or P21S. It applies like a carnauba wax. I'm not sure where you getting your info from, but just because Collinite won't confirm or deny something you want them to, doesn't mean you can form the conclusion "it's not a wax".

I think you would be hard pressed to find other 915 users that claim it's "not a wax".


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Swanicyouth said:


> Well, if you don't know what is in it for sure, how can you say it's not a wax? Most manufacturers won't tell you exactly what or how much of what is in their LSPs. Manufacturers may not want to give up their trade secrets of exactly what's in it, but to state product A contains more of something than product B - doesn't make that claim "useless". It does give you an idea of where the products focus is.
> 
> I use 915 and it sure smells like there is a lot of carnauba in it. In fact, it smells pretty similar to me as Finis or P21S. It applies like a carnauba wax. I'm not sure where you getting your info from, but just because Collinite won't confirm or deny something you want them to, doesn't mean you can form the conclusion "it's not a wax".
> 
> I think you would be hard pressed to find other 915 users that claim it's "not a wax".


this is a joke i take it 915 smells of carnauba, all i can smell is the high solvent content and 915 is nothing like p21, and when it comes to applying again nothing like p21 or most good waxes. most manufacturers are very open about the amount of nuba in there lsp, infact plenty actually put it on the pot or on the write up.
i dont make my conclusion on what collie wont tell people but on there products, its a very old recipe and has good durability yet all the other wax manufactures spend a fortune on research yet cant get a wax with the same durability as the collie but they can with there sealants and hybrids. Dont be fooled just because it says wax on the tin doesnt mean it is a wax. if feels and acts nothing like a true wax.
there has been plenty of people who have used 915 didnt like it so sold it and got a better one, if your happy with 915 then thats up to you but is it on par with the hybrids (thats what the op asked) then no the hybrids are way in front, 915 recipe is way way out dated now.


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> meg 7 or RMG followed by vics concours
> As for g tech way better than collie, was there any price difference between the valet with collie as apposed to g tech


No price difference. He just asked me what I prefered, and what products I would like to use going forward. 
All my current products are pretty much running out now, so I can use anything. 
The RRS has been with him for a few days and starts the waxing tomorrow...
If I change the product now it may incur an uplift, but I don't mind if it's the right thing to do. Or may get it put on for next time... Thus allowing a comparison.

It is Collinite 915 going on. Is that the best of their range?
The 911 is next up possibly next week.
Both black.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Flakey said:


> I have mixed feelings about finiswax. It is indeed durable but i havent tested it against any of the collinites. However, I expect the hand made waxes to look better.


Well my test is out there. It was nicer to use then 476S, but if you follow the application instructions to the letter 476S isn't bad, and has the benefits of being cheaper and larger. I want 915, but I haven't had a need to buy anything new yet. I have like 5 AIO polishes to test out still.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Flakey said:


> I like the look of Finis Wax any day better than Coli 476. 476 to me looks very glassy and sterile. Finis has the look of Nuba to it. But neither compare in looks to the Bouncers CTR that I tried recently. Hence the interest in hand made waxes.


This is C476S.
DSC_3610 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

This is finis.
DSC_5818 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Yeah, I have mad camera skills, but they both look great.


----------



## Swanicyouth (Aug 5, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> this is a joke i take it 915 smells of carnauba, all i can smell is the high solvent content and 915 is nothing like p21, and when it comes to applying again nothing like p21 or most good waxes. most manufacturers are very open about the amount of nuba in there lsp, infact plenty actually put it on the pot or on the write up.
> i dont make my conclusion on what collie wont tell people but on there products, its a very old recipe and has good durability yet all the other wax manufactures spend a fortune on research yet cant get a wax with the same durability as the collie but they can with there sealants and hybrids. Dont be fooled just because it says wax on the tin doesnt mean it is a wax. if feels and acts nothing like a true wax.
> there has been plenty of people who have used 915 didnt like it so sold it and got a better one, if your happy with 915 then thats up to you but is it on par with the hybrids (thats what the op asked) then no the hybrids are way in front, 915 recipe is way way out dated now.


If you re-read my post I never said it applies like P21S. However, it does smell a lot like P21S 100% Carnauba to me. The lines are pretty blurred between waxes and hybrids these days. I'm not sure what manufacturers are "open" about the amount of 'nuba in their wax - but I only know of a few...and most of it means little to nothing because it's likely based on the volume of carnauba flakes before it's melted & blended - marketing nonsense. Can you tell me how much carnauba is in either P21S??? Vic's Red???

Here is some info from Dodo Juice why the carnauba content on a tub doesn't really mean too much:

"It depends on the individual wax, but Dodo Juice waxes generally have between 25%-35% carnauba content when measured without any jiggery-pokery. In our experience, the highest concentration of carnauba in a car wax that can be applied straight from a tin at room temperature is around 40%. If a manufacturer is claiming a lot more, then it is likely they are simply *calculating* a lot more. You can get Carol Vorderman to take the true percentage, divide by the number of days in the year and then multiply by the square root of your hamster's age to come up with a pleasing figure. Or you can measure carnauba by dry volume (instead of the more usual wet volume), by solids content, by overall wax content or by residual content. Basically any way you want. But it doesn't necessarily mean the wax is better. There's only one way of finding that out, and that's by slapping it on some paintwork. Needless to say, we don't state carnauba percentages on our products because they are too confusing and generally mislead the public. We'll take our chances without relying on any dubious marketing techniques."

Collinite is an old recipe? How do you know it hasn't been updated or changed throughout it's existence? Do you have some inside information to share with us? I only know of one wax manufacturer who lists ALL the ingredients in their waxes - and that's Zymöl.

Maybe things are different in the UK, but most (almost all) waxes blended in the USA do not list their ingredients - nor their carnauba content. I'm sure you can find one or two exceptions, but in reality - it's meaningless how much carnauba is in a "wax". The best way to judge is how the product performs.

You mention "plenty of people who have used 915 didn't like it so sold it and got a better one"... But, IME 915 is almost universally loved. Don't take my word for it, here are the ratings from the 2 most popular detailing product suppliers in the USA:



















I'm not sure why you dislike 915 sooooo much. Maybe you got a bad tin or an old formula? But the stuff applies effortlessly for me and wipes off with ease. It leaves a glow that tops most boutique waxes. Yes, I've tried and own many. It's durability is tops in it's class compared to pretty much anything that comes in a tub. It beads like crazy.

I don't know if 915 is a hybrid or not. If it is/isn't - so what? To me it's pointless. But, I also wouldn't go posting information or supposition either way unless I knew for sure.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Interestingly, have you guys actually smelt pure carnauba? I've used a crap load of waxes and none of them smell like that! 

And if you can smell how much carnauba content a wax has, then you're better than me! :lol:


----------



## Swanicyouth (Aug 5, 2012)

I've smelled it, but I've never smelt it.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Swanicyouth said:


> I've smelled it, but I've never smelt it.


If you are trying to be smart, at least get it right. :wall:

What is the verbs of smell. I dare you to look it up hahaha!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Interestingly, have you guys actually smelt pure carnauba? I've used a crap load of waxes and none of them smell like that!
> 
> And if you can smell how much carnauba content a wax has, then you're better than me! :lol:


or a bigger nose


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Swanicyouth said:


> If you re-read my post I never said it applies like P21S. However, it does smell a lot like P21S 100% Carnauba to me. The lines are pretty blurred between waxes and hybrids these days. I'm not sure what manufacturers are "open" about the amount of 'nuba in their wax - but I only know of a few...and most of it means little to nothing because it's likely based on the volume of carnauba flakes before it's melted & blended - marketing nonsense. Can you tell me how much carnauba is in either P21S??? Vic's Red???
> 
> Here is some info from Dodo Juice why the carnauba content on a tub doesn't really mean too much:
> 
> ...


do you know mate if you want to use collie and enjoy it then carry on with it,but the op ask a question and i gave him my opinion, if you dont like my opinion then thats your choice. I dont like collie for many reasons and again thats my choice. I have p21s100% and collie doesnt smell the same imo. collie smells of heavy solvents p21 doesn't but if you think they do again that is upto you. ive also seen that from dodo but again the are very willing to answer questions on there products . they claim 40% tops others say more I dont know who is right and wrong but just remember they says in there experience and are not speaking for other companys, although i have no reason to question them 
you carrie on using your collie thats your choice me i prefer something with alot less solvent more upto date and a better quality product imo of cause 
one thing i always think when people say collie is the best is, if its true or the effect of the solvents when using it


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> If you are trying to be smart, at least get it right. :wall:
> 
> What is the verbs of smell. I dare you to look it up hahaha!


Actually it depends where you live. For me, smelled would be correct.

http://grammarist.com/spelling/smelled-smelt/


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> Actually it depends where you live. For me, smelled would be correct.
> 
> http://grammarist.com/spelling/smelled-smelt/


does it count that this is a uk site


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> you carrie on using your collie thats your choice me i prefer something with alot less solvent more upto date and a better quality product imo of cause
> one thing i always think when people say collie is the best is, if its true or the effect of the solvents when using it


How is Collinite not 'up to date'? Or rather, what makes one wax more up to date than another? The general recipe doesn't really vary from one wax to another.

What is your issue with using solvent to ensure a clean surface to the wax to bond with? Paint cleansers will almost always use either solvents or mild abrasives.



cheekymonkey said:


> most manufacturers are very open about the amount of nuba in there lsp, infact plenty actually put it on the pot or on the write up.


Nonsense. This value is not the percentage of carnauba (not carnuba... ) in the tub


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> How is Collinite not 'up to date'? Or rather, what makes one wax more up to date than another? The general recipe doesn't really vary from one wax to another.
> 
> What is your issue with using solvent to ensure a clean surface to the wax to bond with? Paint cleansers will almost always use either solvents or mild abrasives.
> 
> Nonsense. This value is not the percentage of carnauba (not carnuba... ) in the tub


your right collie is new upto date technology these new coating has nothing on collie:wall: that is a joke about the recipes i take it 
colie is not a paint cleaner though its a lsp too totally different products, the paint should be clean and ready for an lsp before you use collie.there is better technology now a days so no need for such high solvent, but it does have its advantages being so solvent heavy, it a great tar remover that leaves some protection until you get the time to do it properly :thumb:
what are you on about values not the percentage of carnuba


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

No one mentioned coatings. The discussion was about waxes, so what makes one wax more up to date than another? 

The solvents in Collinite are indeed to clean the surface so the wax can bond better with it and to aid with the curing process. What else did you think it was for?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> No one mentioned coatings. The discussion was about waxes, so what makes one wax more up to date than another?


The use of a de-aromatised solvent such as D60 for starters. Then you got the latest tech polymers and waxes.....



SteveyG said:


> The solvents in Collinite are indeed to clean the surface so the wax can bond better with it and to aid with the curing process. What else did you think it was for?


I'm not sure where you got that from? It certainly goes against what Collinite themselves state.

Lets look at 476S for instance. http://www.collinite.com/assets/Uploads/Product-Tech-Sheets-PDF/TTech476pdf.pdf

They seem to emphasize CLEAN paint a lot!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

What are the latest tech waxes though? cheekymonkey is complaining that an LSP should only be called a wax if they are pure carnauba waxes not hybrids.

So waxes containing an odourless solvent are still likely to have reasonable amounts of solvent in them?



-Raven- said:


> They seem to emphasize CLEAN paint a lot!


True - the surface should already be prepared, but the solvent is there as part of the bonding process and forms a surfactant while applying the wax to the paint.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for all your inputs gentlemen. Let's get back to the original question, shall we? Let me start by throwing the "Looks" angle around. What looks better on dark paint -C915, Vic's Hybrid, SNH or Fortify? By better I mean having a paint darkening effect, some gloss, lot of warmth and depth.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I've never noticed a plain wax to have a noticeable paint darkening effect. Victoria Wax Hybrid looks a lot more glossy than SNH and Collinite which I'd not be able to tell apart. I've not tried Fortify.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> What are the latest tech waxes though? cheekymonkey is complaining that *an LSP should only be called a wax if they are pure carnauba waxes not hybrids. *
> 
> So waxes containing an odourless solvent are still likely to have reasonable amounts of solvent in them?
> 
> True - the surface should already be prepared, but the solvent is there as part of the bonding process and forms a surfactant while applying the wax to the paint.


theres you answer a wax is a wax a hybrid is a hybrid and a sealant is a sealant,and its not just nuba wax its any natural wax, calling a sealant a wax doesn't make it a wax its still a sealant eg nxt wax :thumb:.
Although there all called solvents some are more friendly than others, try getting a tar spot off with a dodo wax, it wont touch it where as all the collies will remove a tar spot no problem. i wouldn't dare hand wax with a collie because of the solvent content where as vics red will happily wax by hand. its not just the amount of solvent in a wax its also the type of solvent, hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I was just clearing up my detailing closet and decided to put all the little pots of several waxes together. The oily ones like Vic's Red, Bouncers CTR, Raceglace 4X4 and Ogle Summit Wax are in the fridge already. I found Dodo Juice Blue Velvet, Bilt Hamber Finis Wax and Collinite 476 in the closet. I am seriously wondering what goes in 476 as it was decanted in a microwave safe Tupperware container and the container is seriously deformed. All other waxes are perfectly fine. I never took the solvent heavy debate seriously till now.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Why did you put wax in a Tupperware container? Even the mildest solvents, alcohols and ethers will deform Tupperware as it's mainly made from polypropylene! Most wax tubs that aren't glass or metal are made from LDPE or HDPE to avoid this issue.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

How is Supernatural Hybrid in terms of consistency, ease if use and removal? Does it darken the paint at all? Does it stain trim/leave a white residue on trim and rubber?

I just tried C476 for the third time today and hated it. It refuses to load on the applicator, refuses to spread at all on the paint. Shouldn't it be easier in the 21st century? I was hoping to like it and order C845 or C915 but no way. Finis wax is so much easier to work with, I am sure Supernatural hybrid would be easy too.

I have Vic's Red on my car on all panels and while I love the wax in all aspects, I don't like that it stains trim and leaves that white residue if you get it into a crevice by mistake. Why do some waxes stain trim / leave a residue while others don't?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

If you have Finis Wax then stick with that, no point getting another Collinite.

I have an old tin of 915 that I've used for years. It's been a staple wax in my armoury and I still think it's a great wax, but there are a couple of tricks to application - the first is use a quick detailer like Last Touch (something thin and that adds very little itself) to spritz the applicator and the wax itself to help the loading, which also helps the spreading onto the panel.

Secondly, very thin layers, though this applies to pretty much every wax. 

Also, I know you're keen to have a wax which darkens paint, but sometimes a cars' colour is such that it wouldn't suit darkening. The Collinites, Finis Wax, SNH etc are neutrals in that they just protect.

I have a sneaky feeling that on darker cars, some of the paint darkening effect comes from the filling of minor swirls.

I'm of the opinion that the look of the car should come from the pre work - the polishing/glazing. The job of the wax/sealant is to protect the paintwork. Colour charging or using a certain wax for a certain colour is a bit like the hi fi argument with cables. On a less well prepped car it can make quite a difference, but on a very well polished car, I don't think it does very much at all.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the detailed response, that was very helpful. I want a non finicky wax next so I think I will try the SNH. Collinites seem to have a learning curve and Finis wax does not last well here in the hot and humid weather.

SNH will prefer bare paint or Supernatural Micro Prime as the base? I will polish the car to good condition with Carpro Reflect first. I think Lime Prime or Supernatural Micro Prime will reduce the durability of SNH. Any comments?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

That's interesting that Finis Wax doesn't last long in hot humid conditions. I wonder if SNH will either? Are you applying Finis Wax over BH Cleaner Fluid?

There is no doubt that SNH is a great hybrid wax. I think I'd use it over bare paint, but I'd let Dodo Juice clarify that point, particularly as your conditions are quite different to those in Britain.

I'd be interested to find out how you get on with SNH. I think that if it does go the way of Finis Wax, you may be back to using pure sealants for durability.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Collinites last well here, I have seen 845 get to 4 months. I just don't like how it looks on dark colors. Even Optimum Car wax gets me thru 2 months easily.

I think SNH claims to be durable in high temps so should last well. Not sure if it can be compared to Finis as Finis is a straight wax. Time to buy a SNH pot and report here.


----------

